#  Vorstellungen >   Ich bin der Neue >

## Zwickbua

Hallo alle zusammen ich bin neu hier im Chat.
Mein Sandkastenbruder also der Patientenschupser hat gemeint ich soll mich hier mal anmelden denn hier gibt es super Leute zu kennenlernen. 
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was hier so los ist.
Freu mich schon und bin gespannt wer hier so alles rumschwirt.   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Zwickbua! 
Herzlich Willkommen bei Patientenfragen.net und viel Spaß hier in unserer netten Runde!   
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Habe das Thema mal in das Forum "Vorstellungen" verschoben!  *

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Aber hallo dr Zwickbua isch au do 
Na dich heiße ich beonders HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum 
Viel spaß und eine Menge guter Beiträge erwarte ich von dir. 
gruß Schubser*

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich tu was ich kann aber du weist vielarbeit wenig zeit und mit unserem Fasnetsforum hab ich auch jede menge zu tun mit den ganzen Bildern und so aber ich geb mir Mühe ein gutes Chatmitglied zu werden

----------


## Patientenschubser

...so nix anderes wollt ich hören. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Das Bild ist Da    GRINS

----------


## Teetante

*Huuuuch, da kriegt man ja Angst!! *fg**

----------


## Zwickbua

nur keine Angst ich seh nicht ganz so schlimm aus aber ist wegen Wiedererkennungswert das ist auch mein Bild in unserm Fasnetsforum

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich ersticke... HAHAHAHAHA aber ich kannte das schon... sehr süß siehste da aus.... 
 war wohl Fasnet und ein paar Schorle zuviel... HAHAHAHA 
Ich hab tränen in den Augen vor lachen *grins*  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

hallo auch von mir  Willkommen :nice_day_cut:  
Bin auch aus Rw

----------


## cappuccinomum

*Hallo Zwickbua!!
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!!! 
Bin selbst auch erst ein paar Tage dabei, aber mir scheint das eine nette Runde zu sein ..... 
DEin Bild ist echt krass *kicher*, aber keine Frage, der Wiedererkennungswert ist einmalig!!!   *

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua, 
natürlich auch von Obelix1962 hier im Forum ein Herzliches Willkommen oder
soll ich sagen hat die Michi Sand solang geworfe bis i hab gemacht Meldung in die PF.net 
Viel Viel Spass
sendet aus dem größten Dorf Baden-Württembergs (gugsch Du Blattfußzeile)

----------


## Patientenschubser

> hallo auch von mir  Willkommen 
> Bin auch aus Rw

 
Ich bin auch von hier  :Smiley:  aber das ist ja schon bekannt  :Zwinker:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Weiss ich doch mein Süsser

----------


## Zwickbua

Da kann man ja fast ein Heimattreffen machen sind da noch mehr aus der gegend da könte man sich ja auch mal zur lustigen Caferunde treffen wei eigentlich bin ich nicht der große Schreiber

----------


## Brava

Ich kanns mit dem Schreiben auch noch nicht so,
Cafferunde gute Idee

----------


## Teetante

*Na, na, na, was muß ich hier lesen? 
Jungs, haut in die Tasten und schreibt, Kaffee trinken könnt Ihr ja nebenbei tun!  
Also wirklich, diese RW-ler!  
*fg* 
Andrea *

----------


## Brava

Ja wen haben wir denn da ,Andrea Süsse komm nach Rottweil da machen wir Party

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
He he wer sagt das Zwickbua aus Rw ist

----------


## Brava

Obelixle es steht oben auf seinem Schild 
du nicht gelesen haben :Huh?: ??

----------


## Teetante

@ Obelix! 
Bist Du blind?? Glaube, Du brauchst ne Brille!  Zwickbua 
                          Ganz neu hier     
                Registriert seit: 27.02.2007 *Ort: RW*
                 Alter: 36  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Zwickbua

Hier gefällts mir da gehts ja richtig ab
War ein super Tip vom Patentendingsbums äää schupser das ich hier mitmachen soll

----------


## Brava

Gel du bisch aus Rottweil und net wo anders her

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na sag ich doch...  :Smiley:  
So und nun immer schön aufmerksam lesen Hr. Obelix... 
Gruß Uwe

----------


## Zwickbua

Auch wenn sich Schupsi.  Grins. Dazwischen drägelt   
natürlich bin ich aus Rottweil

----------


## Brava

Siehste ich habs doch gelesen
Ich glaub Obelixle braut ne Brille nicht nen Hinkelstein

----------


## Brava

Na das Ist beim Schuppsi so
Gel Süsser

----------


## Zwickbua

macht aber nix wir kennen uns schon so lange und haben schon so viel Blödsinn miteinander gemacht ich kenn ihn nicht anders

----------


## Brava

Ja er hat auch sehr nette Seiten, ich find ihn nett
Bist  ein waschechter Rottweiler

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich noch ein Spittel-Kind hab auch zwischendurch nie wo anders gelebt ich bin Rottweiler mit Reichstadtblut

----------


## Patientenschubser

was heißt da hat *AUCH* nette Seiten. 
Ich kenn gar keine anderen als nette Seiten an mir !!! 
Sodele ihr lieben ich mach meine Kiste jetzt erstmal aus. Wir können ja mal nach Ostern ein Miniforumstreffen in Rottweil machen....  :Smiley:  
Alle aus Rottweil dürfen kommen  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Ja ich weiss warum.immer noch neugierig Schuppsi

----------


## Brava

So ein echter Rottweiler mir Stammbaum ,ich bin gebürtig aus Frittlingen
gross geworden auf dem Heuberg
Wohne aber nun schon 26 Jahre hier

----------


## Zwickbua

aber ist doch kein schlechter gedanke 
Bist du auch direckt aus Rottweil?

----------


## Obelix1962

@all 
ja ja auf gehts brügelt nur auf mich ein. 
Ich brauch das Heute ! 
Danke ! 
OK jetzt ist's genug ich hab's jetzt verstanden! 
Obelix braucht nicht nur Brille, hat er schon! 
Danke für die Hiebe von links rechts vorn und hinten sowie von unten und oben drauf. 
Jetzt geht es mir besser ! 
Aber wenn Nase zu und Birne hohl ist das nun mal so. 
Mach mich jetzt fertig und geh auf IHK-Semi "Verpackungsordnung" bis später

----------


## Zwickbua

war ich wieder zu langsam

----------


## Brava

Aber Obelixle was hat du denn,ist heut nicht dein Tag
Heile Heile Gänsle es wird bald wieder gut

----------


## Obelix1962

Hoffentlich wirds wieder !

----------


## Brava

Ja mein schneuzelchen alles wird gut

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo Obelix  mach dir nix draus ich seh auch immer nur die hälfte 
Kopf hoch Blick gerade aus und weiter gehts

----------


## Brava

Ich glaub Obelix muss sich erst mal trösten er ist weg
Bist du verheiratet,haste Kinder.
Bin neugierig

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich war mal verheiratet und hab kein Kinder. Aber beim heiraten das war ein Fehlversuch war einfach die falsche.
Und wie siehts bei dir aus bin nicht wnigwe neugierig

----------


## Brava

Zwei mal verheiratet,erster naja war jung dumm und unerfahren,war 16 als ich ihn kennen lernte er war 30,Ich bekam 2 kinder er ging Fremd usw,
Mit 21 war ich geschieden,
Dann nächster mit ihm bin ich nun23 Jahre verheiratet und noch mal 2 Kinder,

----------


## Zwickbua

Na also ich würd auch wieder heireten aber meine Moni will nicht sie hatte es auch schon propiert und wurde nach 17 Jahren geschieden jetzt will sie nicht mehr.
Aber wir leben zusammen und es funktioniert richtig gut jeder hat seine Freiheiten
und kann auch alleine mit Kumppels weg gehen.
Was an Fasnet gar nicht schlecht ist da treffen wir uns nur manchmal auf einen Sekt und dann zieht jeder wieder los.

----------


## Brava

Das ist doch auch gut man muss ja nicht immer heiraten sowiso wenn man ein gebranntes Kind ist,bist du auch in der Narrenzunft,so richtig

----------


## Zwickbua

Fasnet bin ich schon sehr aktiv . Bin grad Krankgeschrieben und tu Bilder für unser Forum (Narrenkumppels) vorbereiten deshalb hab ich heut auch soviel zeit zum schreiben

----------


## Brava

Heisst das Forum so ,ich wills mir mal ansehen

----------


## Zwickbua

Das kannst dir leider nicht ansehen das ist sozusagen privat also Members only

----------


## Brava

oh schade ich hab mir gerade versucht den Narrenmarsch runterzuladen,ist schwieriger als ich dachte,ich muss noch viel lernen

----------


## Zwickbua

Mach dir nix draus bei mir geht auch immer so einiges in die Hose Gott sei Dank hab ich ein Kumppel der dann alles wieder reparieren kann. Aber ich kann dir ja mal das eine oder andere Fasnetsbild schicken.

----------


## Brava

Wäre nett aber muss noch warten,mein Sohn hat am Samstag und Sonntag den Pc Platt gemacht nun Gehen keine Emails mehr 
Das ist Blöd mal geht dan wieder nicht

----------


## Zwickbua

meld dich einfach bei mir und ich schick dir ein paar Bilder auch von mir aber im Kleidle kennst mich ja nicht  grins

----------


## Brava

Wer weiss ? ob ich dich nicht schon gesehen hab oder gar kenn,
Schuppsi kenn ich vom sehen,er mich glaub nicht

----------


## Zwickbua

Das macht das ganz doch erst richtig interesant wenn wieder alles funkionirt sagst mir bescheid wo ich die Bilder hinschicken soll und dann kannst ja schauen ob du mich kennst

----------


## Brava

Mach ich erst wenn der wieder funkt :b_shake:  :angry_hair:

----------


## Teetante

*Hihihi. Vielleicht sollten wir für die Rottweiler Fraktion hier ein Extraforum aufmachen....*

----------


## Brava

Was ist los,magste keine Rottweiler :c_laugh:

----------


## Zwickbua

die neuen sind halt noch wild aber wenn ich nächste Woche wieder arbeite werd ich auch ruhiger

----------


## Teetante

*Zwickbua, wie, Du wirst nächste Woche ruhiger?? Nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel an Schubser! Also, ran an die Tasten!! 
*fg*   *

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich bin dann halt wieder viel am arbeiten und ich betreu doch noch ein anders Forum mit Bildern und so da gibts auch immer viel zu tun.
Aber in der kurzen Zeit wurde ich hier so toll aufgenommen ich lass es auf keinen Fall einschlafen

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hey zwickbua, das ist ja der Wahnsinn, kaum bist Du hier, hast mich mit meinen paar Einträgen schon überholt......:-) 
Verrätst Du uns,was Du arbeitest? *bin ja gar net neugierig*   :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Zwickbua! 
Das kann ich Dir auch nicht raten, ansonsten weiß ich ja, wie ich Dich finden kann...... Schubser sei Dank!!    *

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich versuche alles zu reparieren was ein Zahnartz so kapput macht oder eine seiner Helferinen.

----------


## Teetante

*Zahntechniker??*

----------


## Zwickbua

nein ich mache keine Zähne ich reparier das Werkzeug zum Zähne machen

----------


## Teetante

*Ach so! Sag das doch gleich!*

----------


## Zwickbua

Dem Schupser sei dank bin ich zu euch gekommen das mach richtig spaß hier :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Na siehste wohl
Die waren von anfang an auch nett zu mir,bin doch auch noch nicht so lang da

----------


## lucy230279

soso, net der große schreiber? trotzdem auch von mir ein ganz  herzliches willkommen
in unserem supernetten forum.
du wirst hier viel spaß haben, glaub mir :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

das hab schon gemerkt  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

hat dich die sucht schon gepackt? sei vorsichtig, von diesem forum kommst net mehr so schnell los.. :Grin:  
und es gibt nur den kalten entzug, aber wehe irgendwo steht ein com mit internetanschluss.
viele von uns sidn süchtig und wir werden wohl bald ne selbsthilfegruppe aufmachen müssen. wenn du so schnell und viel weiterschreibst, kannst dich gleich mit anmelden  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Lucy woh gibts eine Selbsthilfe gruppe Brauch heut eine

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich schreib nur so viel weil ich sonst nix zu tun habe auser ein paar Bilder hochladen wenn ich nächste Woche wieder arbeit legt sich das aus Zeitmangel von selber

----------


## lucy230279

@brava,
noch gibts keine, aber ich denke mal darüber nach, eine aufzumachen :Grin:   
@zwicki
(darf ich dich so nennen *prust*)
das behauptest du jetzt, dass du keine zeit hast? vergiss es, die wirst du dir nehmen, weil dieses verlangen, nach neuen beiträgen und lieben leuten ausschau zu halten, sehr große werden wird.. :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Du bist die erst die Zwicki sagt aber ich bin ein nettes Kerlchen und du darfst das. 
Und das mit dem verlangen kenn ich anders aber ich lass mich gerne Überraschen

----------


## Brava

du wirst es schon noch merken ,das Forum ist ne sucht

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Zwickbua,  
kaum bist du da, steckst du schon mittendrin - so doll hatten wir es hier bisher noch nicht! 
Wenn jemand neues schon von drei, vier Leuten begrüßt worden ist, lese ich mit, freu mich drüber und bin still - normalerweise. Aber dich muss ich jetzt, als Beitrag #77, doch auch noch begrüßen, weil mich die Neugier plagt. Also: schön, dass du da bist, mach weiter so!  :shy_flower:   
Ja, und die Neugier: dein Job läßt mich fragen, ob dein Arbeitgeber vielleicht vor einigen Jahren einen anderen Namen bekommen hat u. du vll. zum DD  Stuttgart gehörst? Erster Buchstabe im Firmennamen weiß auf gelb, der Rest weiß auf grau? Wenn ja, war das auch mal meine Firma, mein Mann arbeitet immer noch da.   
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo mämchen um dein Neugier zu stillen mein Firma heißt seit 25 Jahren gleich da hat sich noch nie was geändert und freut mich auch von dir begrüst zu werden hier gibts viele tolle Leute macht spass bei euch

----------


## Brava

Na will ich wohl meinen,hier ist es toll

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwicki 
Alle haben Dich gewarnt: 
Sei Vorsichtig !
Das Internet schadet Dir !
Du verlierst ein Haufen Freizeit !
Pass nur auf Mensch da wird man abhängig davon ! 
Und jetzt ? 
Scheiße es ist schon wieder pasiert ein gerade ins Forum hereingestolperter Zwicki ist:     *Abhängig !*

----------


## Brava

Liebes obelixle sag ich doch

----------


## Teetante

*Ja, ja, die liebe SUCHT! 
Siehste, Zwicki, das haste nun davon, daß Du dem Aufruf vom Schubser gefolgt bist....   *

----------


## Zwickbua

Da bin ich schon schlimmeren aufrufen gefolgt die haben mich mehr gekostet als nur Freizeit

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Teetante, 
das hört sich so an als ob ich Menschen verführe Dinge zutun die sie nicht wollen um sie dann anschließend ihr verderben zu stürzen, oder sie gar offenen Auges in ihr Unglück rennen lasse..... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

> @ Teetante, 
> das hört sich so an als ob ich Menschen verführe Dinge zutun die sie nicht wollen um sie dann anschließend ihr verderben zu stürzen, oder sie gar offenen Auges in ihr Unglück rennen lasse..... 
> Gruß Schubser

  *Aber Schubsi, nicht doch, solch böse Gedanken hatte ich noch nie was Dich betrifft! 
Wobei man die Sucht bei Zwicki schon als außergewöhnlich ansehen kann und ohne Dich wäre er nicht hier!  
*Teetante sich mal schnell duckt**

----------


## Zwickbua

Wie gesagt meine sucht schränkt sich von selber ein mit neuer beginnenden Arbeitswoche

----------


## lucy230279

*ähhm* *räusper*
der begriff *zwicki* ist von mir urheberrechtlich geschützt und darf somit nur von mir verwendet werden. eigentlich genauso wie *schubsi*.
wieso hält sich hier keiner dran?
*lucyfragendindierundeschautunddiegesetzestexteaus  packt*
*grins*

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich beantrage eine Ausnahmegenehmigung im bezug auf Verwendung von Schupsi dennist ja praktisch fast mein Bruder

----------


## lucy230279

es sei genehmigt, über die monatlich zu entrichtende gebühr entscheide ich heute nacht, da kann ich besser denken, oder du machst mir nen vorschlag, gern auch per pn.*uuppss* *grins*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das mit dem Zwicki werde ich dann mal bei "passernder" gelegenheit anbringen.
*frechgrins*
das kommt bestimmt gut bei den Rösslemannen. 
Nein werd ich natürlich nicht tun. 
Ausserdem haben wir so was wie ein natürliches recht darauf die Spitznamen des anderen verwenden zudürfen. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Zwicki bei meinen Rösslemannen erwähnen käme deinem Todesurteil gleich zumal ich sowiso vom Zickbua zu Rösslema erhoben wurde beweis hab ich Fesnachts Dienstag morgen angetreten du hast die Beweisfotos und Filme gesehen

----------


## lucy230279

aha? soll ich den klappstuhl ausgraben? ach nee, hab ja keinen.
okay, euch beiden sei es ausdrücklich genehmigt, wie gesagt, der bescheid über die erhebung von gebühren wird euch schriftlich zugehn, gern könnt ihr auch mit nem vorschlag aufwarten :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

> der begriff *zwicki* ist von mir urheberrechtlich geschützt und darf somit nur von mir verwendet werden. eigentlich genauso wie *schubsi*.

 *Lucy, hast Du den Knall nicht gehört?? 
Urheberrechte an Spitznamen, ich glaub ich spinne! 
Ohne Worte! 
Andrea*

----------


## Zwickbua

Das machen wir beim Treffen mit einem guten Essen aus

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es kann da wir die natürlichen Vertreter der Namen sind keine Gebühr erhoben werden.
Deswegen schick uns ruhig einen Bescheid den werden wir anfechten. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Patientenschubser

Da Du und Lucy soweit auseinander wohnt kann sie den Knall wohl nicht gehört haben.
Es sei den es handelte sich hierbei um den Einschlag eines Meteors oder ähnlichem, aber dann hätten wir es alle gehört...  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser  

> *Lucy, hast Du den Knall nicht gehört?? 
> Urheberrechte an Spitznamen, ich glaub ich spinne! 
> Ohne Worte! 
> Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante
nein, habe keinen knall gehört und ich habe ohren wie ein luchs, wurde mir bescheinigt. a bissl spaß wird doch noch erlaubt sein? 
@schubsi,
okay,okay, anfechtbar isses. dazu brauchst du nen anwalt. haste ne rechtsschutzversicherung? *grins*
*lucysichlangsamwiederansarbeitengewöhnt* 
@zwicki,
das angebot nehm ich gern an, wann und wo?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe eine Rechtschutzversicherung die hab ich früher nie gebraucht. 
Da hatte ich immer schlagende Argumente -nein natürlich nicht- 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Das angebot mit dem essen bleibt solange bestehen bis wir uns treffen egal wann und wo am besten halt beim Forumstreff

----------


## Brava

hei habt ihr mich vergessen ich hör das was von Essen

----------


## lucy230279

brava, des is ausnahmsweise mal privat und leider nix für dich dabei, sorry :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Nanu Lucy hast ein Netz ausgeworfen :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Zwickbua

Bei dem essen gehts Rechte für Spitznahmen Benutzung also bring gute Spitznahmen und wir können über ein Essen verhandeln

----------


## lucy230279

@brava
was n für n netz, brava? nein, außerdem hast ja hausrecht wahrscheinlich? *seufz* 
@zwicki
*malindieseiteknufft*

----------


## Brava

Ne Süsse ich bin vergeben du darfst halt dich ran

----------


## Brava

Spitznamen nennt man das heut so,

----------


## lucy230279

bin auch vergeben*seufz*
aber danke meine liebe brava, schau mal in dein profil, bin jetzt deine freundin, wenn ich darf *freu*

----------


## Brava

Klar ich freu mich riesig,bist halt ne nette

----------


## lucy230279

vielen dank, gabylein, geb das kompliment gern zurück  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Schau in dein Gästebuch

----------


## Zwickbua

Mif fragt hier keiner mehr  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
He ihr zwei ich kann euch auch gut leiden

----------


## Brava

dANN ZEIG UNS Das doch süsser

----------


## Zwickbua

Hab ich grad im Gästebuch gemacht mein süsse

----------


## Brava

Da bin ich auch grad unterwegs mein Süsser
Sieste nun haste von mir nen Spitznamen

----------


## lucy230279

:angry_10:   :angry_11:   *grmpf*
keine angst, net so ernst nehmen.. :b_wink:

----------


## Brava

Nun musst du kontern,Zwicki ,Lucy das kannste besser

----------


## Zwickbua

ich lass mich mal überraschen was ich noch alles für Namen abkriege haut rein Mädels

----------


## lucy230279

mir würden noch einige einfallen, aber das grenzt an flirterei, die ist hier net so erwünscht, war schon viel zu viel ,die bekommst du per pn.

----------


## StarBuG

Nach 117 Antworten nun auch von mir ein   *Herzliches Willkommen*  :Zwinker:

----------


## Brava

Wiso ist flirten nicht gern gesehen
Verstehe ich nicht ganz

----------


## Teetante

*@ Brava! 
Wenn die Flirterei in fast jedem Thema da ist und überhand nimmt, ist das nicht so ganz Sinn und Zweck in einem medizinischen Forum, deshalb die Bitte, es etwas einzuschränken! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Flirten ist doch etwas so was schönes ! 
Da werden beim größten Brummbären die Herzschläge schneller,
die Kärpflein japsen nach Luft und im Herzen breitet sich der Frühling aus und Bub und Mädchen zieht es raus.  Lieblich schreibt der Freier der Gefreiten köstlich Klang liegt in der Luft und wir alle tun uns freuen an dem herrlich Frühlingsduft.  Auf den Wiesen spriesen Blümchen welch ich gern pflücken würd Ihr der Gefreiten sie überreichen ich der der freie es gern tun würd.   Von mir und nicht von Schiller stammt hier das erst Gedicht
ich werde dies vertiefen geh ein so in die G'schicht

----------


## Brava

Schönes Gedichtle

----------


## Obelix1962

Die Gaby ich jetzt mal aus der Ferne knuddle

----------


## Brava

Ich dir auch süsser Obelix :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Ah da wird es dem Obelix jetzt aber warm ums Herz ! 
So viel Zuneigung hat der gar nicht verdient der Brummbär ! 
Nicht so fest ! 
Nach links und rechts schau und rot werde jetzt guckst Du so *ROT*

----------


## Brava

Och Süsser Obelix brauchst nicht rot werden

----------


## lucy230279

soso, na da haben sich ja zwei (nicht)gesucht und (aber) gefunden
*grins*

----------


## Brava

Na nu wie gesucht,ich kann ihn auch finden Hinkelsteinhausen ist nicht so weit weg

----------


## lucy230279

du hast's gut. meine auserwählten wohnen soooo weit weg von mir..
*schluchz*

----------


## Brava

komm mich besuchen ich weiss wo der süsse wohnt

----------


## Patientenschubser

PSSSST Brava das ist ein Geheimnis.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
die haben doch schon die Grube fürs Wildschwein in Deinem Vorgarten gesucht !

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das Brava weiß wo ich wohne weiß ich. 
Aber im Vorgarten haben wir keine Grube nur hinter dem Haus... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Das wissen doch die Mädels zwischenzeitlich auch schon
Du hattest das doch so richtig breit ausgetreten

----------


## Patientenschubser

so ist es....

----------


## Zwickbua

Bei mir geht´s ja richtig ab gut das ich mal wieder nachgesehen hab was hier so los ist

----------


## Patientenschubser

ich grüße dich... 
und meld mich gleich wieder ab....  
war den ganzen MIttag in der Sauna und bin jetzt todmüd... *gähn* 
Bis die Tage 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua *
Da kommst Du nicht mehr weg !    Wir haben Dich gewarnt !   Dieses Forum macht süchtig !   Ausreden sind total zwecklos !  Das Drogendezernat des Verfassungsschutzes geht jedoch einer heißen Spur bereits nach !*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Obelix mit wem redest Du :Huh?:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
Mit Dir nicht  Guggsch Du

----------


## lucy230279

@brava 
ich komm dich besuchen und dann zeigst du mir, wo mein traumprinz wohnt,gell? :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Liebe Lucy das mach ich zu gern,dann buddeln wir vorn in Schubsis Garten auch noch ein Loch Für eine Fahne :hier wohnt Schubsi,
Und das ganz gross

----------


## Patientenschubser

WAAAAAAHHHH wennn hier einer buddelt dann bin ich das... 
Nix da, es werden keine Löcher gebuddelt von niemandem....  
Im Notfall werde ich mich verschantzen und auf alles mit Erbsen und bohnen schiessen was sich bewegt und nicht zu meiner Familie oder dem Inventar des Hauses gehört...  :h_hit_3:   
Nein natürlich nicht.... oder doch  :Huh?:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
Du könntest ja mal in Afganistan schaun ob Du ein paar Trettminen findest und zwischen Deinen Hemden als Erinnerung mitbringen um Deinen Garten damit zu sichern. 
Wäre dann die lästige Arbeit mit Wildschweingruben ausheben bestimmt ein wenig schneller erledigt.

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
wie jetzt,  

> oder doch

 das würdest du net fertigbringen, obwohl mach ruhig, is ja dein garten..

----------


## Patientenschubser

da ich grundsätzlich gegen Trettminen oder Minen jeder Art bin wird das nicht in Frage kommen...  
Meinen Garten grabe ich aber jedes Jahr mit TNT um, das geht super schnell und die Erde wird so richtig fein grümmlig, perfekt zum Gemüse pflanzen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

im notfall kannste ja immer noch mit gemüse schießen, aber warte bis ich da bin...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich schiesse nicht auf unschuldiges Gemüse, wie könnte ich. 
Ausserdem darf ich als Sanitäter der Bundeswehr nur zur Selbstverteidung oder zur Sicherheit meiner Schutzbefohlenen schiessen.
Ich darf kein Feuer eröffnen!!! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

**lach* Das wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn die Sani's der Bundeswehr nun schon das Feuer eröffnen dürften...*

----------


## Patientenschubser

wie noch schöner... geht doch fast nicht mehr. 
Naja warum ich das nicht darf ist ein bisschen kompliziert. 
Ich gelte nicht als Komabatant sondern eben als Sanitäter (nicht als Sani!!!!) dies ist in der Genfer Kon. so geregelt und das ist auch gut so. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Was ist das denn "Komabatant"??  
Ja, ich weiß, daß Du kein einfacher Sani bist, aber ich war eben schreibfaul. Du weißt doch, was ich meine!!*

----------


## lucy230279

unschuldiges gemüse phh...
wenn ich in deinem garten stehe und mit bravaein loch buddle, könntest du das als angriff werten. wenn du dann kommst, falle ich einfach um (das dürfte mir net schwer fallen) und benötige deine fähigkeiten als sanitöter, äähh ..täter..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nein weiß ich nicht... na klar... aber Sani klingt immer wie eine Beleidigung, so werden nählich auch Kondome bezeichnet...
Aber egal. 
Geh auf Wikipedia.de und gib Kombatant ein, das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen wenn ich das hier erklären müsste.
Ich hatte das zig Stunden lang im Rechtskunde Unterricht.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Sir, yes, Sir! 
Werde ich später oder morgen machen mit Wikipedia!*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nana wir sind nicht bei den Engländern oder den Amerikanern in der Armee.
wir sind in Deutschland und sprechen Deutsch... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

**lautloslach* 
Es gibt auch noch: Mam, yes, Mam! Sagen Lars und ich schon mal ab und an, ist aber witzig gemeint, also sei mal nicht so knurrig! Bist doch sonst auch nicht so dröge...*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nein ich bin nicht dröge und auf Droge auch nicht.
Trotzdem mag ich das nicht, immerhin haben wir (noch) eine eigene Sprache und die sollte man doch ein bisschen Pflegen oder meinste nicht.
Bei uns zuhause gilt wer mit Englisch einen Satz anfängt beendet diesen auch in Englisch. Es werden keine Sprachen gemischt.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Ahhhhh jaaaa! Naja, ich sehe das nicht so verkniffen, schließlich spreche ich auch Kölsch, das ist für viele ebenso eine Fremdsprache wie Euer Kauderwelsch da unten im Süden...*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
Kauderwelsch als sprechen wir ! 
Wir bable wie uns de gosch halt gwagse isch und den uns et verstelle a wie de Fischfänger vom Norde

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nicht Kauderwelch sondern Schwäbisch... und der wird gepflegt da dies ein Stück Kultur ist das zu uns gehört.
traurig dem der keinen eigenen Dialekt hat... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Na nu Was ist denn hier los;Schubsi süsser so nicht,ich stell den Fahnenmast mit Lucy auf

----------


## Patientenschubser

Fahnenmast :Huh?:  
Zur Flaggenparade :Huh?:   
Ihr wisst doch garnicht wie die Flagge gefaltet wird....

----------


## Brava

Müsen wir auch nicht die soll ja im wind flattern.
Wo jeder lesen kann hier wohnt Schubsi

----------


## Patientenschubser

waaah ich zieh von hier weg nach Nirgendwo...

----------


## Brava

das ist unfair ,jetzt haben wir so nen süssen Schubsi,und nun willer weg

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
Wir finden Dich ja doch überall ! 
Weil Du der *Sucht nach dem Forum* nicht wiederstehen kannst !

----------


## Brava

Danke Obelixle
Nun kriegen wir ihn wenn du auch noch mit hilfst

----------


## Obelix1962

Ja wir werden Ihn mit seiner Küchenmaschine dann bearbeiten

----------


## lucy230279

ich liebe fremdsprachen.. :Grin:  
englisch,französisch,etwas russisch,etwas spanisch,irgendwann hatte ich auch mal latein,dazu kommt sächsisch,hochdeutsch und etwas österreichisch.

----------


## lucy230279

schubsi,komm zurück... biiiitteeeeee

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Dat weed Dir nix nutze, mer finde Dich üwerall. Hihi. 
Auf, Gaby, hol die Schaufel aus dem Keller und dann buddeln wir das Loch für die Fahne. *lach**

----------


## lucy230279

ich hol mir den zwicki und dann suchen wir das schubsi...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Da Schubser gelernt hat sich zu Tarnen werdet Ihr mich, wenn ich dass will, nicht finden.
Das ist das schöne daran....  :Smiley:  
Da könnt Ihr noch so lange eine Fahne bei mir im Garten hissen... wenn ich nicht will sieht mich keiner... 
Gruß Tarnschubser

----------


## Brava

Kennst uns wohl noch nicht Süsser ,unsere Stadt ist klein und wir sind gemein
Nun sind wir schon zu 4,auf der Jagt nach einem Schubsi :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: 
komm in unsere Arme

----------


## lucy230279

sind wir gemein??echt?

----------


## Brava

Lucy wir sind klein und gemein,
grins :c_laugh:

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh, klein bin ich, gemein manchmal auch, aber doch nicht beim schubsi, des trau ich mir nicht.. :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Brava

Na nun,was ist nunlos,ich denk  :Huh?: ??

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nix denken Brava iss eh falsch was hier so gedacht wird. 
Warum suchen schon 4 nach mir :Huh?:  
Lucy, Brava.... wer noch :Huh?:   
Schubser

----------


## Brava

Also Teetante Obelixle,lucy.Klein Brava 
was wird hier falsch gedacht
wir machen Spass mehr nicht

----------


## Teetante

*Ich suche Dich nicht, denn einen Klick und ich habe Dich! Hehe.*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Einen klick und ich bin weg...  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

denkst auch nur du

----------


## lamblie

Hallo Starbug
Da ich nicht weiss wohin damit,versuche ich es hier.Also ich bin ansich sehr aktiv hier im Forum zwar mehr mit lesen und Privat mailen da werbung nicht erwünscht ist und ich niemanden auf die Füsse trete und an die Regeln halte.
Lieben Gruss lamblie

----------


## Obelix1962

@lamblie 
Wäre schön wenn Du auch aktiv Dich am Forumsleben beteidigen würdest.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dem was Obelix schreibt kann ich nur zustimmen....
Allerdings werde ich aus deinem Beitrag nicht ganz schlau.
Was willst du uns damit sagen?? 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Du muß den Beitrag zwischen den Zeilen lesen dann verstehst Du ihn. 
Kleiner Tip lese Lamblie's ersten Beitrag dann verstehst Du noch besser.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Was meinst Du mit erstem Beitrag von Lamblie? Das war die Vorstellung, da steht aber leider sonst nicht viel drin.... *grübel* 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
hab das auf Ihre _ADHS bezogen._

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Ach so, ok, habe ich jetzt auch verstanden! Danke! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Zwickbua

Also ich finds ja lustig was bei meiner Anmeldung hier so alles ab geht und geschrieben wird 
Ichhab zwar grad nicht so viel Zeit für ein Leben im Forum aber könnte mal irgent jemand fragen wie es mir geht ich habs nähmlich grad im Kreuz und werd fit gespritzt 
aber wenns halt keinen interesiert  na dann 
SCHNIEF

----------


## Patientenschubser

oooohhhh armer kleiner Zwichbua, wie geht es dir den :Huh?:  
Hast du Schmerzen, soll ich dich ein bisschen auf den Schoß nehmen und dir den Kopf kraulen... 
Nein Rückenschmerzen sind etwas furchtbares, ich weiß wovon ich rede... 
Ich hoffe das sie bald nachlassen und es dir wieder gut geht... 
Gruß und gute Besserung vom  
Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi und zwicki, 
würde das zwicki ja auch auf den schoß nehmen und kraulen, aber ich darf net :-(
also, wenn ich dürfte, würde ich es sofort tun!! :Grin:   gute besserung, sonnenschein!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Warum darfst du nicht :Huh?:  *kannichtverstan* 
Allerdings würde ich es dir abraten, 
in unserer Gewichtsklasse kann das schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit sehr weh tun...  :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

aber ratet mal wo ich lieber auf den Schoß sitzen würd und du lieber Schubser scheidest leider aus

----------


## lucy230279

na gottseidank  :Smiley:   *freu**jubel*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also wenn ich ausscheide dann ja dann hmm grübel... 
ich komm nicht drauf, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich kein Amatur gemacht habe und auch nicht stoniert habe auf einer Unität... 
Kann mir eine/r helfen :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

mein schatz, du hast einfach das falsche geschlecht, zumindestens für zwicki, für mich perfekt  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Tja mein lieber kannst halt nicht alles haben dafür hast einen der dir hilft deinem kleinen ein Rössle bauen ist doch auch was wert

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi  

> Warum darfst du nicht *kannichtverstan* 
> Allerdings würde ich es dir abraten, 
> in unserer Gewichtsklasse kann das schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit sehr weh tun...

 ich darf nicht, weil falscher thread und mit eurer gewichtsklasse nehme ich es locker auf!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh aber hallo, da könnten wir uns mal über Ostern drüber unterhalten...
bei einem Schorle Weiß/sauer... oder zwei oder drei oder... nur Sprudel oder Erdbeertee und Vollkorngebäck..  :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

sei dir mit der Gewichtsklasse nicht so sicher wir sind nicht scmal Brüstig sondern richtig gestandene Mannsbilder

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja aber hallo sind wir stattlich, echte Männer. 
Zwei gestandene Mannsbilder, wie deutsche Eichen.... 
naja a weng kleiner vielleicht..  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

na und? ne zarte gerte bin ich auch nicht.
zwicki, für beweisfotos schubsi fragen..  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na aber eine Wuchtbrumme biste keine. 
Dann schon (im Vergleich zu uns) ein (sehr) zartes Vögelchen...

----------


## lucy230279

ich nehm das mal als kompliment??
auch wenn du die selten verteilen tust  :Zwinker:

----------


## Zwickbua

Nun dick sind wir nicht nur gut gebaut also stattlich halt oder imposant oder so

----------


## Patientenschubser

Quasi bloß Muskeln und Sehnen..... 
Mit Waschbärbauch und Melonenhintern  :Smiley:  (also wir zwei)

----------


## lucy230279

ich weiß, und ich mag eure körper sehr,(wah, falscher thread, sorry, wenn ich geflirtet hab)

----------


## Zwickbua

bei meiner Anmeldung darf gefliertet werden bis der Arzt kommt

----------


## Patientenschubser

Soll ich die Beiträge zu Brava verschieben... *flirten*  :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

weiß net genau, passen die denn da rein?

----------


## Zwickbua

Wir passen überall rein aber die Beiträge bleiben da weil so ne Anmeldung hatt noch keiner und die bleibt komplett

----------


## Patientenschubser

na ich kann die Beiträge auch nur kopieren und dann hast du sie und die Brava auch. 
Nein ich lass alles so wie es ist und hau mich jetzt in die Falle. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Schlaf gut kleiner Bruder und meld dich wieder wenn du mal nicht arbeiten mußt 
Gruß an den rest deiner Sippe

----------


## lucy230279

gut, dass du es gelöscht hast, war vielleicht doch zu heftig.
schlaf schön.
ich muss jetzt auch ins bett...

----------

